# Panasonic PT-AE4000 MSRP $1999



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

For those of you who have projector setups, you will probably agree this is going to be huge for the projector market. While Panasonic might not be the top projector on the market, it is one of the best "bang for buck" projectors out there. 

I currently have the AE3000 and I am very impressed with the features and quality it has. With its successor being almost half price and adding small bumps to its specs, I can see many more people considering projectors for their main TV. 

So is anyone out there interested in getting a new projector? Those that have 65" LCD/Plasma or larger....does this make you think twice if you have the room?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The last prices I've seen for the AE-4000 are $3,200 MSP. I have seen MSP of £2,000.

Have you found a better price?

Anyway, yes, I've been following front projectors for a couple years. That will be the next major purchase. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The last prices I've seen for the AE-4000 are $3,200 MSP. I have seen MSP of £2,000.
> 
> Have you found a better price?
> 
> ...


http://www.projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=24987&itmname=Panasonic+PT-AE4000U


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Almost bought the 3000 several months ago, but decided to hold off and purchase some other things first (and live with my Panny 700 for awhile longer). I read about the 4000 last week and really like what it brings to the table (although I think the actual MSRP is $2499). I think it's going to fly off the shelves.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Almost bought the 3000 several months ago, but decided to hold off and purchase some other things first (and live with my Panny 700 for awhile longer). I read about the 4000 last week and really like what it brings to the table (although I think the actual MSRP is $2499). I think it's going to fly off the shelves.


I think you may be right about 2499 MSRP. Typical price should be 1999 and the AE3000 is already on sale for 1699 I believe.....if you can still find them.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been looking for a projector for our den. We are thinking about a 120" diagonal 16:9 screen. Throw range will about 9-17 feet.

The relatively low cost of the new Panasonic is very appealing and I have heard great things about its predecessor (AE3000). But I'm just curious though, what do the higher end projectors ($15K range, $30K range, $45K range, $60K+) offer that the AE4000 cannot do for picture quality (specifically for a 120" screen)?

I know that the more expensive projectors are brighter, which allows you to go bigger on the screen or have a longer throw distance. But are the colors on the higher end projectors that much better nowadays?

I haven't seen many projectors up close, but to be honest, most of the ones I have seen give off a sort of washed-out effect. That is why I have held off on buying a projector for the longest time.

I would love to go high end, but it just doesn't fit in my budget. I remember about 5 years ago, I went into a high end show room and I looked at the top of the line (720p) Sim2 projector. To me, the image quality was like looking at a plasma display even though the screen was more than 10 feet wide. I absolutely fell in love with it, but I knew that there was no way I could afford to get one.

So, I keep waiting and waiting, until the prices hopefully drop to a range that I can afford.

Has front projector technology progressed to the point that one can achieve "plasma-like" picture quality with a sub $3K projector, like the Panasonic AE4000? Or, is there still a big difference between projectors like these and the high end ones?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the AE3000 in a complete light controlled room with a throw of about 20', the screen is roughly 208" diag. I went from a 120" Da-Lite to a custom paint wall. I have not had anyone say anything other then "thats amazing". The picture looks as crisp and vibrant as if you are looking at a plasma. I play the opening 15 mintues of Transformers as a show off piece....when they show them talking in the helicopter, its like your sitting there talking with them face to face. 

I consider myself very particular and very critical. I can't find a fault with it so far. I have seen the Panasonic in the same room with a Sim2 and JVC. I dislike these head to head showings as calibration for video can be very user specific. In that setting though, I couldn't tell you which one I liked better. Yes, maybe one was brighter or one had better colors....but thats all personal to me. What may be too bright for you is just right for someone else. Plus, each of these projectors can be calibrated to a very fine degree. 

Unless you need a brighter PJ because of ambient light or you need a bigger screen then the AE3000/AE4000 can handle, I don't personally don't think you can go wrong....especially for the price.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've had the time to go out and look at AV gear. Do you know what stores would carry a Panasonic so that I can see the image quality for myself?

The only projectors that I have seen in the past year or so are the ones in Best Buy/Magnolia (JVC, I think), Ken Cranes (Mitsubishi, I think), and the Sony Style Store (Consumer Top of the Line VW200) and while the images from them were not as washed out as an entry-level projector, none of them swept me away like the Sim2 HT-5000 did several years ago. (That Sim2 was only 720p. I can only imagine how much better the newer 1080p, 3-Chip DLP Sim2's are)

Granted, the projectors I looked at were not the AE3000, so I have no idea what the image quality is like on that particular one, but since all the projectors I have seen lately (not including the Sim2) fall in the $15K and under range, and since all of them were practically indistinguishable PQ-wise, I am curious to see how well the new Panasonic stacks up. 

BTW, I've seen your pic of your Sunday Ticket setup (Very Cool  :righton:, ) but it is difficult to gauge the quality of the picture since the lights are on and most importantly, it is only just a photograph.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> Has front projector technology progressed to the point that one can achieve "plasma-like" picture quality with a sub $3K projector, like the Panasonic AE4000?


Well, I think it's been there for a long time. Here's a couple of screen shots from my 5 year old 720p projector (Panny 700). IMO, it still looks great, but the 4000 will blow it out of the water.


































Just imagine those pictures THREE times clearer, 5 times brighter and with blacks that are about 4 times as good. That's the Panny 4000 (not to mention it'll switch from 16:9 to 2.35:1 on the fly).


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, quality is difficult with the lights on and a crap point and shoot camera. I really need to get a good DSLR, but thats another topic.

As for seeing in person, you'll probably be limited local stores for that. I have not seen any big box stores display this projector. I can assure you though, you will absolutely love it. Call some A/V stores in your area and ask if they have the AE3000 setup, from every review so far the AE4000 is a step up so if you like that you'll love the new one.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I think it's been there for a long time. Here's a couple of screen shots from my 5 year old 720p projector (Panny 700). IMO, it still looks great, but the 4000 will blow it out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. 

Are those images from a DVD, Blu-Ray, Network TV?

Also, what screen size is it? What kind of screen is it? How's the lighting conditions in the room? What's the throw distance of the projector?

By the way, with the automatic Aspect Ratio switching, does that mean that the screen would need to have auto-masking on the sides? Or, will a 16:9 image on a 2.35:1 screen have "pillar boxes", similar to what a 4:3 image looks like on a 16:9 screen?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> Are those images from a DVD, Blu-Ray, Network TV?


Standard DVD



DBSNewbie said:


> Also, what screen size is it? What kind of screen is it? How's the lighting conditions in the room? What's the throw distance of the projector?


126" Carada Brilliant White Screen. Totally light controlled room. Throw distance is 19'.



DBSNewbie said:


> By the way, with the automatic Aspect Ratio switching, does that mean that the screen would need to have auto-masking on the sides? Or, will a 16:9 image on a 2.35:1 screen have "pillar boxes", similar to what a 4:3 image looks like on a 16:9 screen?


A 16:9 image on a 2.35:1 screen will have black bars on the sides. You can either mask it or just live withe black bars (much like you live with the black bars on 2.34:1 material today). There's masking systems that range from $50 - $2000.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Does it need to be completely dark to achieve that picture quality?

How does your 700 hold up when you have the lights on (but dimmed) in the room? How do you think the new 4000 will do? 

The reason I ask is that our den cannot go completely dark during the day. We have blinds in the room, but daylight (not direct) coming in from the kitchen, dining room, and nook windows, which are shaded, still bleed into the den.

If I were to rate the darkness of our den (10 being pitch black and 1 being bright enough to require sunglasses) I would say that the location where we plan to put the screen is around an 8 during the day. There's enough light that you can easily see your surroundings, but dark enough that it makes it somewhat difficult to read a newspaper or magazine. Of course, during night it is pitch black.

Would the 4000 be bright enough for our room?

Again, I can only go by what I saw at Best Buy, Ken Cranes, Sony Style, and that High End Showroom (which so happens to be no longer in business). And from what I remember, every one of them, with the exception of the Sim2 looked horrible with any kind of light in the room.

Hopefully, I'll be able to find a store with the Panny on display so I can see for myself. But in the mean time, the input from you guys has been greatly appreciated.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Does it need to be completely dark to achieve that picture quality?
> 
> How does your 700 hold up when you have the lights on (but dimmed) in the room? How do you think the new 4000 will do?
> 
> ...


I believe with a 120" screen you should be fine. If you try to go larger, it probably won't work. Also, you will need to put the projector at its minimum throw distance in order to gets its brightest picture. The last thing you need to make sure is that no light is shinning directly on the screen. This will ruin all but the brightest of projectors.

Here is a great calculator that can help. It is not exact, but its a good starting point.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic-PT-AE4000U-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> I believe with a 120" screen you should be fine. If you try to go larger, it probably won't work. Also, you will need to put the projector at its minimum throw distance in order to gets its brightest picture. The last thing you need to make sure is that no light is shinning directly on the screen. This will ruin all but the brightest of projectors.
> 
> Here is a great calculator that can help. It is not exact, but its a good starting point.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic-PT-AE4000U-projection-calculator-pro.htm


Thanks for the link, Phat78boy. 

But I'm curious, with your setup (200"+ screen at 20' throw) according to the calculator, the 4000 is not ideal at those conditions, let alone the older 3000.

Even with complete darkness, how are you achieving such great PQ?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

To get the best out of any projector, the darker the room, the better. I watch 90% of the time in complete darkness, but occasionally I'll watch sporting events and such with some of the lighting in the room on. The picture is still very good. If your darkness level is an 8, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thanks for the link, Phat78boy.
> 
> But I'm curious, with your setup (200"+ screen at 20' throw) according to the calculator, the 4000 is not ideal at those conditions, let alone the older 3000.
> 
> Even with complete darkness, how are you achieving such great PQ?


I do not believe the calculator to be completely accurate, but I do believe it to be a good place to start. PC has said as much themselves. In a completely dark room, the light level recommended is 12 to 22 fL. PC sets there calculator to 16 and uses the default specs from the projector. So if you calibrate your brightness higher or run it with the iris open more, your numbers will vary. Also, its based of a 1.0 gain screen.

My DIY screen is about a ~1.8 gain and being that my entire front wall is my screen, I don't have any hotspotting issues as you can't really see it from an angle. I'm sure this also has to do with the paint mix used. My room is completely black, even during the day. Although I can watch sports with the door to the room open and not have any problems with the brightness. I have a cheap light meter and it says that when my PJ, in normal mode which I use for sports, puts out about 18 fL. In cinema 1 mode, iris is slightly closed and my most used mode for movies, its about 14 fL.

I also believe there is an "effect" with very large screens in smaller rooms that makes them actually appear brighter. I'm probably crazy, but when I had my 120" in the same room it actually seemed dimmer. When my screen now takes up the whole front wall, it seems brighter. I have had several people also comment to the same effect. I'm also sure it would be the complete opposite if there was any light in the room or if the room was a lot larger.

I am pretty close to pushing its boundaries now, but it is performing beautifully none the less.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> To get the best out of any projector, the darker the room, the better. I watch 90% of the time in complete darkness, but occasionally I'll watch sporting events and such with some of the lighting in the room on. The picture is still very good. If your darkness level is an 8, I think you'll be fine.


I agree, an 8 should be fine. Your image will be fine during the day, but at night it will definitely look better though.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

I've got two possible places where I plan to mount a projector. 

8 feet, which is in front of the closest beam to the screen and will allow me to mount the projector pretty much at ceiling height. The beam will also partially "hide" the projector from view.

Or 17 feet, which will be behind the seating area and also behind a beam that sticks out ~7 inches from the ceiling. If we place the projector there, the projector would have to hang down below the beam, so we were thinking of putting it on a retractable lift that hides into the ceiling. A fixed mount just wouldn't look right there, IMO. It would be right above the side rails of a pool table and would be an eye sore when when the projector is not in use.

The most cost effective option would be to place the projector in the first location, as it would not require and lift (and would produce a brighter image), but according to the calculator, the throw range for a 120" 16:9 screen is ~11 - 23 feet.

Is there a lens (aftermarket or OEM) that will allow us to shorten the throw distance?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd go with 17'. Do you have photos or drawings of the room?


----------

